# Using Food Preps for Thanksgiving



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

The holiday is upon us. 

I'm going to use this as an opportunity to use some of my preps and see if anyone notices. 

Should be interesting. 

Anyone else doing the same?


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Haven't decided on the turkey yet. We have 5, but I want to keep them and see if they will mate and multiply.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I just brought up a couple cases of bottled water (oldest cases in the stack) to use up. I will probably use some of the canned stuff too, like green beans and black olives. Most of my stuff is only a year old or so, but if I am going to buy more I might as well add it to the front of the shelf and use up the stuff in the back.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sure, my preps are what we eat, so canned veggies, etc will be used.

Now, I'm not going to serve up mountain house spaghetti! Haha!


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

DJgang said:


> Sure, my preps are what we eat, so canned veggies, etc will be used.
> 
> Now, I'm not going to serve up mountain house spaghetti! Haha!


DJ Think outside the box!! You can stuff the turkey with the Mt House Spaghetti! Duh!!


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

ComputerGuy said:


> DJ Think outside the box!! You can stuff the turkey with the Mt House Spaghetti! Duh!!


Yuck, does that just not sound nasty? :teehee:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel like the odd man out without a flag avatar.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I feel like the odd man out without a flag avatar.


Hey you have the Kewl I am a whatever lego trooper who is gonna kick your non-storm trooper butt


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

My preps are going to go into the stuffing more than anything. 

I have some dried onion and celery I've had for a bit now I will be mixing in after I reconstitute.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

My contributions to the family dinner are pretty small (four adult siblings converging on my parent's house to make dinner, since my mother can no longer do it). But yeah, there are definite food preps in what I'm bringing.

cornbread - grinding up red corn that we grew over the summer, also going to try using bacon fat

potatoes - can't decide whether to use dehydrated slices from the potatoes we grew ourselves, or dehydrated Ore Ida dices; sour cream powder, cheese powder, dried milk

dessert - probably will be brownies from a mix in storage, using eggs from our chickens


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

We will be hitting relatives houses for Thanksgiving meals starting Wednesday and he dishes we are taking to them all will be from preps. 

We are having OUR meal Saturday and it will all be from preps except the turkey.


After Thanksgiving we usually dehydrate the leftover "Cornbread Dressing" and use it as an ingredient when making the dressing for the next holiday meal.


----------



## prairie (Jun 11, 2011)

I am using some of my preps to rotate them.

I'll be using canned green beans & cream of mushroom soup for the green bean casserole.

Marshmellows for the sweet potatoes.

Canned pumpkin and evaporated milk for pumpkin pie.

Boxed stove top stuffing.

Corn syrup for pecan pie.

Canned chicken broth for the gravy.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> We will be hitting relatives houses for Thanksgiving meals starting Wednesday and he dishes we are taking to them all will be from preps.
> 
> We are having OUR meal Saturday and it will all be from preps except the turkey.
> 
> After Thanksgiving we usually dehydrate the leftover "Cornbread Dressing" and use it as an ingredient when making the dressing for the next holiday meal.


How long have you been doing that?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TechAdmin said:


> How long have you been doing that?


This will be the third or fourth year I think, it was about that long ago when when we got our first cheap dehydrators and we started experimenting with just about everything that we could think of. Back then I had "Camping Food" in mind.

We do turkey and dressing 3 or 4 times through the year so we have a fairly steady supply of the dehydrated dressing.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We only do it once. It will be a turkey heavy week for us. 

I make soup when I'v stripped the carcass.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

TechAdmin said:


> We only do it once. It will be a turkey heavy week for us.
> 
> I make soup when I'v stripped the carcass.


Oh yea!!! Already have the carrots and celery waiting on the carcass.

Stuffing will be made from bread I dehydrated last year. Sweet potatoes from the garden. Forgot to buy cranberries this year to make a sauce so gonna have to cheat there. Pie ingredients from storage. collards from canned last year.


----------



## Survival_Foods_LLC (Oct 30, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> The holiday is upon us.
> 
> I'm going to use this as an opportunity to use some of my preps and see if anyone notices.
> 
> ...


This is a Great Idea! got me thinking now!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

ComputerGuy said:


> Haven't decided on the turkey yet. We have 5, but I want to keep them and see if they will mate and multiply.


what's a five-way called?...

Saturday night! :struggle: :laugh:


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

No one noticed I used dehydrated onions celery and carrots. Got a lot of compliments. It worked out well.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

The only thing I had to contribute was tin foil, and not the stash for my hats.
It was only the two of us, and she doesnt even like turkey or the thanksgiving meal, but she knows I love it so she cooked it all for me.

It went something like this.
'We need tin foil, I know you have some'
'I dont know what you are talking about'
'You can either go downstairs and get the tin foil that I know you have, or you can go to the store'
*slinks off to the stash*


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

That's funny. I would have done the same thing.


----------

